# Generator Parallel Kit for EU3000IS



## ejm (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone recommend a good parallel kit for the EU3000IS. I thought I found one, but it is saying it will only work with the new EU3000I handi not sure why it will not work with the regular EU3000IS 

https://www.maxtool.com/collections...iguration-generator-parallel-kit-for-eu3000ih


----------



## CookieJar (Jan 5, 2015)

Assuming the genset is a Honda, I suggest you call them to determine compatibility. I've called them several times and they are very helpful. Just Google "Honda Generators" for the website and call info is easy to find.


----------

